# Chimney Height



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

No, his.


----------



## monticellohomes (Mar 19, 2008)

The fireplaces would be for use during the fall and winter, otherwise in Mo you wouldn't need it. To save some money we are looking at some wood burning inserts like this one:

http://www.heatilator.com/products/fireplaces/woodFireplaceDetail.asp?f=MLI100


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

monticellohomes said:


> The fireplaces would be for use during the fall and winter, otherwise in Mo you wouldn't need it. To save some money we are looking at some wood burning inserts like this one:
> 
> http://www.heatilator.com/products/fireplaces/woodFireplaceDetail.asp?f=MLI100


we have had some heatilator discussions....do a search of the masonry section and you can read the varied opinion on that insert.


----------



## Stone&tileguy (Dec 21, 2010)

Haven't seen the thread, but IMO they burn out quick and you can't replace parts. I've seen lots of dead fireplaces with heatilators collecting dust. Lots of better choices for the money.


----------



## Paul's (Oct 14, 2010)

Never replaced a brick fireplace but did replace a few heatilators. I wouldn't use one unless it was for a weekend home.


----------



## monticellohomes (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there another brand that is worth it?


----------



## Paul's (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't really see anyone saving by installing something/anything that is proven to last a limited time. Try to cut costs by eliminating something else. Something that can be done at a later time without adding additional costs. Such as a wood fireplace surround or hardwood or ceramic floors.


----------

